# Rearing Early Instar "Bark Scorpions"



## Brian S (May 8, 2006)

With the growing popularity of the Scorpion Hobby, it is obviously neccessary to learn all we can about breeding and culturing them in order to keep all the desired species in our hobby.
What is a "Bark Scorpion"? Typically they are from the Family Buthidae and the genera _Centruroides, Tityus, Rholapurus, Isometrus, Lychas, Babycurus_ and probably others that arent very common in the hobby at the moment. These "Bark Scorpions" are found in a variety of different habitat including Rainforest, Desert and Temperate areas. They are not burrowers and some even call them arboreal although many species are seldom if ever actually found in trees but under stones, logs and other ground litter.
After having some failures of early instar "Bark Scorpions" mostly during molting I have learned that providing them with vertical climbs seems to have almost eliminated molting problems. When provided a climb they almost always molt facing down. Perhaps gravity actually helps them molt more easily although this is speculation.
Here is how they prefer to molt






With this in mind, I keep all scorplings in small vials with a piece of tree bark that stands up. This also is good in case the substrate gets a little too damp for the scorpling when water is added.






As the scorplings out grow the vials, they can then be moved into deli cups but it is still wise to provide a piece of verticle structure to climb on.
Before I started doing this, I had about 70% mortality during molting but now the deaths are virtually non existant.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (May 8, 2006)

well said brian, i learn it the hard way too..


----------



## skinheaddave (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Brian.  Indeed, I have also found most moults stuck head down as you suggest.

I would like to add to this that one of the keys is food -- and lots of it.  Although adult scorpions can go incredible times without nourishment, I have found that I have vastly better success with young Centruroides if I provide food ad libitum for the first couple instars.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ErikH (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for a very interesting thread, Brian.


----------



## Brian S (May 8, 2006)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> I would like to add to this that one of the keys is food -- and lots of it.  Although adult scorpions can go incredible times without nourishment, I have found that I have vastly better success with young Centruroides if I provide food ad libitum for the first couple instars.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Yes indeed you are quite correct. I feed mine 2-3 times a week until they plump up then their feeding slows down until it is molt time


----------



## Australis (May 8, 2006)

Ok...nice stuff...As i'm gettin some centruroides and babs...this is very helpful.
hope to mass the factory line 

What do u feed ur young slings and what gravel do u use ?
I'm now using the humus that come in a brick form...dunno wats it called.
Is laterite soil ok with cents ?


----------



## Brian S (May 8, 2006)

I feed small crickets and I dont use gravel. Just ordinary peat moss like you buy at Lowe's, Wal Mart etc.


----------



## Australis (May 9, 2006)

Do u seperate the kids ?
When ?

Was thinkin of putting them in a communal tank and leave them there...
How to pick them up as a tweezer may crush them...?


----------



## Ryan C. (May 9, 2006)

I would seperate any buthid scorpling they seem to always cannbalize. You may be able to keep them communal when they are young but I doubt it.


----------



## Brian S (May 9, 2006)

Australis said:
			
		

> Do u seperate the kids ?


yes



> When ?


As soon as they leave their Mom's back



> Was thinkin of putting them in a communal tank and leave them there...
> How to pick them up as a tweezer may crush them...?


You leave them in a communal tank you will lose them fast due to cannibalism. You can coax them into a spoon. There are many ways to move them. You just gotta get creative. Moving is the easiest part of all this


----------



## Australis (May 9, 2006)

Would the mommy charge u when u try to pick up the lil buggers ???


----------



## Alakdan (May 9, 2006)

Australis said:
			
		

> Would the mommy charge u when u try to pick up the lil buggers ???


Catch the mom first, transfer it to another enclosure.  Then you can take your sweet time with the babies.


----------



## Australis (May 9, 2006)

U mean to say the mommy shud  be seperated from the community earlier on ?


----------



## PA7R1CK (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the thread brian. I really enjoyed the tips.


----------



## MattM (May 9, 2006)

I have a comnual tank with 3 lychas m. Mother gave birth just 2 days ago. I just  removed the 2 males and put them in another tank, so that momy has all the space she needs.


----------



## Brian S (May 9, 2006)

Australis said:
			
		

> Would the mommy charge u when u try to pick up the lil buggers ???


Nope, when they leave her back she wont have anything else to do with them. Besides I have never had a scorpion actually charge me unless their back is against the wall lol


----------



## Dom (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the thread. I don't have any bark scorpions yet but hopefully in the near future some will land on my doorstep. 
Is it around 4th instar that they can be kept communally?


----------



## Brian S (May 9, 2006)

I dont recommend putting them together until fully mature


----------



## Australis (May 9, 2006)

Do not mix the barkies ?

Does that cover O.dentatus ? B.jacksoni ? C.arctimanus ?
Would be fine if i feed them heavily right ?


----------



## Brian S (May 10, 2006)

I am keeping C exiliauda and C vittatus together now with no problems.

Yes that covers all you mentioned


----------



## Australis (May 10, 2006)

Ooops...painted a wrong pix heheh

What i mean was i cannot mix the lil guys together ?
Because i think the O.dentatus are in the 3rd instar - 4th instar stage...
Is it ok ?

Your reply just popped some questions in my head...u mean i can mix jacksoni and dentatus and arctimanus together ?


----------



## ilovebugs (May 10, 2006)

awesome, I'll  have to remember that. 


thanks for sharing


----------



## canadianscorp (May 10, 2006)

Australis said:
			
		

> Ooops...painted a wrong pix heheh
> 
> What i mean was i cannot mix the lil guys together ?
> Because i think the O.dentatus are in the 3rd instar - 4th instar stage...
> Is it ok ?



i wouldnt reccommend keeping them together at that early of an instar. you will have a case of cannibalism at some point, even if well fed. especially with this spp, they tend to be very reactant , and attack and eat almost at will   i would advise you to wait untill they at least go through 2 or 3 more instars.

cheers, steve


----------



## Brian S (May 10, 2006)

Australis said:
			
		

> Ooops...painted a wrong pix heheh
> 
> What i mean was i cannot mix the lil guys together ?
> Because i think the O.dentatus are in the 3rd instar - 4th instar stage...
> Is it ok ?


reread this post 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=666511&postcount=18



> Your reply just popped some questions in my head...u mean i can mix jacksoni and dentatus and arctimanus together ?


I never said that, but some species can be mixed although if you dont have many to spare then dont do it. Remember, keep this simple...you will be glad you did


----------



## David Burns (May 10, 2006)

Would Rhopalurus junecus fall into the category of bark scorps?


----------



## Ryan C. (May 10, 2006)

Im pretty sure they do. I heard to keep them like humid bark scorps, So keep them like Tityus spp. I guess.


----------



## Brian S (May 10, 2006)

David Burns said:
			
		

> Would Rhopalurus junecus fall into the category of bark scorps?


Yes all Rholapurus spp are Bark Scorpions


----------



## Australis (May 10, 2006)

Any chances of bumping into them ? They are just plain sweeeeeet


----------



## David Burns (May 10, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Yes all Rholapurus spp are Bark Scorpions


I thought so, considering their care and the way they molt vertically.  I just wanted to get Rhopalurus sp. on the list, so all the people that have this species will know to pay attention to this thread.


----------



## Brian S (May 11, 2006)

I am trying to get a Rholapurus junceus breeding program going but I need a male pretty badly. I am supposed to get more pretty soon though


----------



## Prymal (May 11, 2006)

Heya Brian,

Very informative and insightful post. Almost makes me want to go and acquire a few Tityus...almost.
However, I have been contemplating acquiring a group of C. gracilis, C. margaritatus and L. mucronatus so, your post should prove helpful in the future should I decide to breed any of the mentioned species. Thanks for posting the info.

Take care...Luc


----------



## Prymal (May 11, 2006)

Brian,

You just wanted an excuse to post a photo of your quite beautiful Rhopalurus junceus! LOL

Luc


----------



## Brian S (May 11, 2006)

No problem Luc 

After having so many fatalities during molting when I first started raising the Barks, I think I am finally onto something here. I wanted to share this info with everyone so that we can sucessfully raise some these rare species that is stating to trickle into the hobby these days.
Oh and yes you better do this method with C gracilis for sure. They had the most fatalities than the others put together before I started doing it this way


----------



## Brian S (May 11, 2006)

Barkscorpions said:
			
		

> Brian,
> 
> You just wanted an excuse to post a photo of your quite beautiful Rhopalurus junceus! LOL
> 
> Luc


LOL 
I am actually more like you in that I prefer Androctonus and Parabuthus but geez, those R junceus and alot of Tityus spp are simply stunning.


----------



## Brian S (May 11, 2006)

Luc, I have a nice desert species that should be arriving anyday now that I think you will approve 
I'll post pics as soon as they arrive


----------



## Prymal (May 11, 2006)

Brian,

At present, I have so many scorps coming in from everywhere that I no longer know what I have coming in! I may even have a few H. lepturus by late-July or early-August! My goal after remodeling the house was to have a modest collection of a few scorps (around 100) and keep it at that. I actually believe that I will far exceed the 100 scorp limit within the next month or two! Ah, the better laid plans of mice and men! 
Of course you realize that posting such pics will make me envious if it is of a rare Androctonus, Hottentotta, or Mesobuthus spp! LOL

Take care...Luc


----------



## Brian S (May 11, 2006)

Well it is M tamulus  I'm getting 5 of them. I thought they might arrive today but unfortunatly they didnt.
I want some of those other Andros so bad I cant stand it esp A hoggarensis. That is my Holy Grail of scorpions at the moment.


----------



## Prymal (May 11, 2006)

Brian,

I have specimens of M. tamulus arriving soon, as well as specimens of four or five other Mesobuthus spp. 
As for Androctonus spp. I admire all members of the genus but wouldn't mind getting hold of a few of the other species not yet represented in the hobby.


----------



## Australis (May 17, 2006)

Hi guys...some stuff arrived for me a few days ago and found that my barkies are really small...

I'm particularly worried for my C.arctimanus. They have not eaten yet. I'm thinking of housing them together but was a bit worried as they are still small.
About 3cm length...male is 4 cm.

Can I bunk them together ?

How bout my babycurus tat are a bit bigger at 4-5 cm ?

My C.gracilis just molted upon arriving. left 1 more to molt.


----------



## Ryan C. (May 17, 2006)

I wouldnt house any of them together especially the Babycurus. They are known to cannabilize when they are juvi's.


----------



## Brian S (May 17, 2006)

Australis said:
			
		

> I'm particularly worried for my C.arctimanus. They have not eaten yet. I'm thinking of housing them together but was a bit worried as they are still small.
> About 3cm length...male is 4 cm.


If they are plump dont worry about them not eating. Just try again every few days



> Can I bunk them together ?


Did you reread this post?
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=666511&postcount=18
If they are adults then go for it. If not dont try it 



> How bout my babycurus tat are a bit bigger at 4-5 cm ?


hmmmmmmm I'm terrible at converting metric to standard. Adults are 3-4 inches so whatever that converts to in metric. A male jacksoni will have more bulbuous claws. See if any of yours are like that


----------



## Ryan C. (May 17, 2006)

4-5 cm is about 2 inches. Like I said they are notorious for cannabilizing when young.


----------



## Brian S (May 17, 2006)

RyanC said:
			
		

> 4-5 cm is about 2 inches. Like I said they are notorious for cannabilizing when young.


In that case they arent ready to be put together. The Centruroides he got may be adults. It seems like this is a smaller species if memory serves me correct.


----------



## Australis (May 17, 2006)

Hmmm.
Colors out and the male is like a skinny twig...a bit of spare tyres here and there. Is that considered fat ? The females are a bit rounded though

The arctimanus female is at 1/2 inch body length with the tail rolled up. male is about 0.7inches excluding the tail...tail will be double that number...
I see that they seem skittish so i tot maybe i shud put the other two babes in there with him...


----------



## Brian S (May 17, 2006)

You might want to see for sure if they are adults. That is a fairly rare species you are dealing with so everyone is precious. I would hate for you to lose any of them


----------



## G. Carnell (May 18, 2006)

theyre also impossible to feed when juvenile >.<


----------



## Australis (May 18, 2006)

Yeah tell me about it...
Anyone have any idea how big they can get ?
Planning to ship thme into a bigger tub so that they can stretch their legs...is tat ok ?


----------



## emmille (May 19, 2006)

*whoah*

would this be the longest thread? cool!!

i got my 4 C.hentzi last week and they are still around 1cm each. though they are still small i love them. this is my 2nd type of scorpion to have. my 1st one is H.spinifer. well, bark scorpions are cool!!!!!!!    

i haven't had encounter a problem...hope you guys would help me out just in case!!! thanks!!!


----------



## Brian S (May 19, 2006)

emmille said:
			
		

> would this be the longest thread? cool!!


Its all Luc's fault that this thread is sooooo long. He tricked me into hijacking my own thread by talking about desert scorps hahahaha   

Just messing with ya Luc.


----------



## Prymal (May 22, 2006)

Brian,

Took your advice regarding vertical structure and just completed a small viv set-up in a 1/2 gallon clear plastic jar for my newly acquired L. mucronatus.
I provided a few pieces of horizontal cover (small pieces of cork bark atop 2" of peat/topsoil substrate) placed upon the substrate and used a 7" x 3" piece of 3/4" cork bark as a vertical structure. However, I modified the vertical cork bark structure by attaching pieces of dried sphagnum moss to the bark then by drilling multiple 1/2" diameter x 1.5-2" holes along the sides of the cork bark to provide compact shelters for the L. mucronatus, which all adopted the holes overnight. 
As one of the fems is definitely gravid and I suspect the second fem is as well, this set-up will provide for a moisture retentive area (the cork bark under the moss) and a place for the "kids" to "hang-out" during ecdysis.  
Hell, I might even grab up a few C. margaritatus and try breeding them in a larger set-up to see if such a set-up reduces the high-rates of mortality?

Take care...Luc


----------



## Prymal (May 22, 2006)

Brian,

Suuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrre, like it took a lot of arm-twisting to get ya talking 'bout desert scorps! LOL

Take care...Luc


----------



## Brian S (May 22, 2006)

Barkscorpions said:
			
		

> Hell, I might even grab up a few C. margaritatus and try breeding them in a larger set-up to see if such a set-up reduces the high-rates of mortality?
> 
> Take care...Luc


I tried that with little success. After molting, it seemed the others had a race to see which could eat the newly molted once first. They were all well fed too so I guess it is just in their blood to kill their siblings. C marg/gracilis are the most challenging to raise IMO. The babies are very small but at least they do attack large prey. Even under optimum conditions you should expect several deaths but at least it wont be due to molting with the vertical climbs added. On another high note, they usually kick out a bunch of young so it is easy to get some survivors.


----------

